# مسحوق الطاقه الشمسيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## arch_berry (27 أبريل 2006)

*سويسرا تنتج أول مسحوق للطاقة الشمسية*
توصل الباحثون في سويسرا إلى خليط جديد من المواد الكيماوية يمكنه تخزين الطاقة الشمسية على شكل مسحوق قبل تحويلها إلى كهرباء. وقال الباحثون في معهد باول شيرر للفيزياء إن التجارب والتطبيقات العملية الأولية أظهرت نجاح هذا الخليط الجديد في أن يصبح بديلا لخلايا السيليزوم التي شاع استخدامها في اللواقط الشمسية، إلى جانب أن الطاقة الشمسية المنتجة يمكن نقلها في صورة غازية أو كمسحوق، وذلك بعد اختبارات ودراسات دامت عدة سنوات من البحث بالتعاون مع علماء من المعهد الفدرالي للتقنية في زيورخ. ويعتمد الأسلوب الجديد على تعريض مادة أكسيد الزنك لحرارة الشمس العالية، التي تؤدي إلى تكسير جزيئات المادة لتتحول إلى مسحوق رمادي، يمكن تخزينه ونقله، لاستخراج الطاقة المخزونة في أغراض مختلفة وفي أي مكان، وذلك على عكس الأسلوب المتبع في اللواقط العادية، التي يجب استخدام الطاقة المستخرجة منها مباشرة في مكان قريب منها. ويقول مسؤول الإعلام في معهد باول شيرر بيات غربر للجزيرة نت إن إعادة استرجاع الطاقة المخزونة في هذا المسحوق الرمادي يكون من خلال طريقتين، الأولى بإضافة الماء، ومن ثم ينطلق غاز الهيدروجين الذي يمكن استخدامه وقودا في السيارات مثلا، أو خلطه بالهواء تحت ظروف معينة لإنتاج الكهرباء.
والجديد أيضا هو أن العادم الناجم عن العمليتين السابقتين يمكن إعادة استخدامه مرة أخرى لتخزين طاقة جديدة، لأن أكسيد الزنك يتكون مجددا بعد التفاعلين السابقين، وبالتالي تعود المادة الخام دائما إلى حالتها الأصلية. وقد نفذ الباحثون أنموذجا للمفاعل الشمسي الجديد، وضعت فيه خليطا من أكسيد الزنك والكربون بنسبة معينة تحت غطاء من الكوارتز، وتمكنت باستخدام مجموعات ضخمة من العدسات والمرايا من الوصول بدرجة حرارة أشعة الشمس إلى 1200 درجة مؤوية، حيث تفاعل الخليط مكونا أول أكسيد الكربون مع انفصال الزنك في الصورة الغازية. وفي المرحلة الثانية تم نقل هذا الخليط وتبريده بعناية فائقة حتى تحول الزنك من صورته الغازية إلى مسحوق، ومن ثم أمكن استخدامه في أغراض مختلفة، حيث أنتج أول مفاعل تجريبي يعمل بأكسيد الزنك، طاقة كهربائية بقوة 300 كيلووات. 
ويؤكد غربر أن هناك العديد من الاحتياطيات الواجب اتخاذها لضمان الحصول على أقصى حد ممكن الطاقة. وقال إنه يجب زيادة قوة أشعة الشمس بشكل يسمح بامتصاص أكبر كمية ممكنة منه وتقليل العادم إلى الحد الأدنى واستخدام مجموعة من العدسات والمرايا لتركيز أشعة الشمس، التي يجب أن تكون أقوى من تلك التي تتعرض لها الخلية اللاقطة العادية بحوالي 2000 مرة، كما يجب التأكد من إتمام التفاعل الكيميائي بشكل كامل، لضمان تخزين أكبر قدر من الطاقة.
ويتوقع الباحثون السويسريون أن تطبيق هذا الابتكار على مستوى صناعي كبير للحصول على مليون وحدة وقود من غاز الهيدروجين للسيارات يتطلب مساحة 12 كيلومترا مربعا من العدسات والمرايا العاكسة، لتركيز أشعة الشمس على مفاعلات أكسيد الزنك.
ويعكف حاليا فريق آخر من الباحثين على دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لتنفيذ مثل هذا المشروع على نطاق واسع في المناطق الصحراوية في أفريقيا وآسيا، التي تتوفر على طاقة شمسية عالية تناسب مثل هذا النوع من التفاعلات، وإذا كان المستقبل سيكون لنقل مسحوق الطاقة الشمسية، بدلا من أنابيب الغاز والنفط.


----------



## alaabreaka (27 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## العربيد (27 مايو 2006)

حفضكم الله وبياكم لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين وجزاك الله على الموضوع النافع ونرجو من الله ان يضعه في صحيفة اعمالك


----------



## احمد قوجاق (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد ابو ريم (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر لك عزيزي
لماذا لا يتم إنتشار مثل هذه التقنيه هل هي غاليه الكلفه أم تحت التطوير
وشكرا


----------



## khaledkamal21 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم

بارك الله فيك

و لاحول و لا قوة الا بالله

عالم كل شئ


----------



## عضو1 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الحقيقه موضوع ممتاز يستحق المتابعه والأهتمام ..


----------



## م.ي.ش. (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

حلوة الفكرة عنجد
بس 1200درجة مئوية يحتاجلها جهد كبير عن طريق العدسات لزيادة شدة الطاقة الشمسية 
يسلمو وربي يسهللنا ويسهل للجميع..


----------

